# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Spelling Mistakes

## frenchy

Is it just me that believes that the steroid profiles on this site would be much easier to use as reference material if they were not littered with misspelled words. I usually always use them as a last reference for that fact.

----------


## ottomaddox

lounge material!!!

----------


## NATE0406

> lounge material!!!


x2....

----------


## TJM7275

xx3.... And were not here to be graded on spelling man

----------


## Overhaulz

I agree it's lounge material too, but I also completely agree with Frenchy. Two things really represent us here; our avatar and our communication skills.
(This is not including the knowledge of steroids , also, of course.)

Nearly all of us have been through the same courses in grammar school, so is it an absent mind or just laziness that makes someone not want to communicate properly and appear intelligent? Think about it for a moment: Would you rather be perceived as someone that not only knows what they're talking about, but also can convey their thoughts well, or would you want to portray yourself as a bumbling simpleton?

_Hnstly when i c a post like dis I pretyt much ignor them_. *So why should there be typos in the profiles?!*

(No, I'm not flaming anyone on the forum or anyone that posted above me. I'm just putting in my two cents.)  :Smilie:

----------


## teufelhundenjwa

Hoked on fonix werked for me!

----------


## Dukkit

I completely agree with Overhaulz.

----------


## TJM7275

Dude I agree when people come on here and type like their texting from a phone. Thats just lazy!!! You know, R U going 2 B... shit like that is horrible. But mis spelling a word, i mean come on man. If it bothers you that much find a Grammer and Steroid site. I just would not let it bother you to much.

----------


## Overhaulz

> Dude I agree when people come on here and type like their texting from a phone. Thats just lazy!!! You know, R U going 2 B... shit like that is horrible. But mis spelling a word, i mean come on man. If it bothers you that much find a Grammer and Steroid site. I just would not let it bother you to much.



Don't get me wrong! For the average person to come on here and misspell a word here and there doesn't bug me, but when it's just littered with words my 3rd grade teacher would have yelled at me for then I go insane.

Here's a great example of how spelling can influence people:

If you were at a store that legally sold steroids and there were two vials, one labeled "Deca -Durbalolin" and one labeled "Deca-Durabolin ", which would you buy? The one spelled correctly, or the one that slaughtered the word? 

p.s. You misspelled "grammar".  :Smilie:  

(I had to say that! I'm only kidding, TJM! You always give good advice and I respect you. Don't kill me!)

----------


## stpete

Is this the right forum for this tppick?

----------


## skinnykenney

> Is this the right forum for this tppick?


Not at all!....it just makes people feel good to rip on someone for spelling because the person could have grown up underprivilaged or could have a learning disorder or actually be from someplace that does not have english as a first language.....it is very childish.....have some consideration when it comes to personal things like spelling and grammer and things like that and this board will be better off!

----------


## Big

I'll move this to the lounge when I get home tonight, I can't do it from my phone. In the mean time I'm just glad to see Frenchy posting a thread that makes sense, that we don't have to lock or delete. Kudos.

----------


## magic32

They may not look very good, but those errors don't make the content unclear or untrue, which is the most important factor for our purposes.

----------


## lex57

> Is it just me that believes that the steroid profiles on this site would be much easier to use as reference material if they were not littered with misspelled words. I usually always use them as a last reference for that fact.


who gives a shit

----------


## Overhaulz

> Not at all!....it just makes people feel good to rip on someone for spelling because the person could have grown up underprivilaged or could have a learning disorder or actually be from someplace that does not have english as a first language.....it is very childish.....have some consideration when it comes to personal things like spelling and grammer and things like that and this board will be better off!


I agree on the fact that English is not everyone's primary language. I really don't "rip" on people for their spelling or grammar either, it's just something that bothers me in my mind (kind of like I'm sure all of us get bothered by that guy in the gym benching 50 pounds more than he can handle with good form and has his back arched in some awkward position).

I also understand that there are people that truly didn't have the opportunity for an education that some of us have had, but it's still not childish for me to be bothered by the errors! In my mind it would be childish to not care at all, but that's just how I think. I respect both points of view on this issue and mean no disrespect to anyone.

So to answer an above question, who gives a sh*t? I guess I do because if I didn't care about the little things in the world, I might start caring about _important things_ like gas prices, food prices, global warming, who my wife is cheating on me with, etc.! 

So in my head it's easier to care about spelling and save myself a headache!  :Smilie:

----------


## lex57

well, you know what bothers me is when people post trivial bullshit, nit picking threads in the steroid q and a section. i think that is 10 times worse than someone typing a long document and maybe fat fingers some words. but to start this in this section makes no sense. hopefully i didnt spell anything wrong so everyone can understand my post. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## burnin69

I was always better in math anyway

----------


## 10nispro

When Lex talks, I always listen.....sup lux?

----------


## lex57

> When Lex talks, I always listen.....sup lux?


you spelled my name wrong i dont understand, were you talking to me? :AaGreen22:

----------


## frenchy

Read some of the information in the profiles section before you say "who cares" because some of it is quite bad and it just sounds very bad. Seems easy to find the errors in your pages and fix them. I've done it before. Then when you read them it is easier and sounds more professional.

----------


## tyward

Wait, there's a Grammar and Steroid site? Wow!

----------


## Big

> Wait, there's a Grammar and Steroid site? Wow!


I wonder if it has a "bumping useless old threads" section...

----------


## tyward

Ask not for whom the post bumps, it bumps for thee..
Actually, I have a serious request and I need to PM a mod or the sys admin. No, it is not for a source, as I will never need that. (Plus, I will never give out any information like that, so even if I am ever allowed to PM don't contact me.)
I really don't want to be bumping, posting, etc. I'd much rather be reading... although I suppose I can continue on posting witty retorts. I actually woke up this morning thinking I would just ask Big to give me the post numbers I needed from his seemingly inexaustable supply, but then I thought better. But, I do need to PM (hey, only once and I am somewhat worried about this) and then I will fade back into the background, Thanks, T

----------


## Big

Feel free to pm me when you get 25 posts, you're welcome to some of mine if you can figure out how to take them. In the mean time just head to the post whore thread and chat and the count will add up quickly.

----------


## JR G lady

My opinion is as long as we can read and understand. Im not the best typer. Anything that is mispelled I just use common sence to understand it.

----------


## *Admin*

*I may try in my spare time to address this matter... thanks for the input...*

----------


## rctriplefresh5

> Not at all!....it just makes people feel good to rip on someone for spelling because the person could have grown up underprivilaged or could have a learning disorder or actually be from someplace that does not have english as a first language.....it is very childish.....have some consideration when it comes to personal things like spelling and *grammer* and things like that and this board will be better off!


wut.

----------


## juicy_brucy

I'm with Frenchy on this one... 


If the data is accurate or not, an individual may still question how reliable the information may actually be when the source providing it can't even conjugate simple English syntax or proof read grammatical errors.

----------


## _Dave_

hahahaha... "were" not here to be graded on our spelling.

----------


## tyward

I too, was once hooked on phonics, but I got into rehab and I'm much better now...
I think that most people would agree that at least some compromise would be important. If someone is attempting to convey critical information, as the AR forums do, then it's important that the grammar used at least be the minimal necessary to make that information as clear as possible. I have no idea what those standards should be and they are probably different from reader to reader. I don't understand most of those single letters used as words, ala text messaging, but I see that as my own weakness, not the person who uses them.
I'm dyslexic and I'm also an atheist, because I don't believe in dog...
Sorry, I can't help myself. Stop me before I misspell again. :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## NATE0406

dam i cont beleve this threed haz ben reserekted.

----------


## juicy_brucy

> I too, was once hooked on phonics, but I got into rehab and I'm much better now...
> I think that most people would agree that at least some compromise would be important. If someone is attempting to convey critical information, as the AR forums do, then it's important that the grammar used at least be the minimal necessary to make that information as clear as possible. I have no idea what those standards should be and they are probably different from reader to reader. I don't understand most of those single letters used as words, ala text messaging, but I see that as my own weakness, not the person who uses them.
> I'm dyslexic and I'm also an atheist, because I don't believe in dog...
> Sorry, I can't help myself. Stop me before I misspell again.


No one cares about how you or other member misspell words, trust me on this one. The issue is with the poor syntax in the steroid profile write ups.... Anyone who comes to this site looking for pertinent information may dismiss us, or not take us seriously. We are the biggest steroid site on the web. How hard is spell check to run???

----------


## Tigershark

> xx3.... And were not here to be graded on spelling man


Thank you. Great explanation to this topic.

----------


## _Dave_

I perrsonaly thinck that a persins speling sais alott about him as a man.

----------


## Big

> I perrsonaly thinck that a persins speling sais alott about him as a man.


I konkur.

----------


## BuckwildBaby

werk on phnoics werked 4 mee

----------


## tyward

Well just remember, regardless of how anyone spells, everyone is gifted. We all just open our gifts at different times. Perhaps some people have just left theirs under the tree... :Wink/Grin:

----------

